# brittany puppies for sale



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

have two males left. one i will let go for $100 as he has a slight hernia. the other will sell for $200. they are orange and white. 8 weeks old last wednesday. excellent hunting and retrieving bloodlines. the grandparents of these pups have been filmed for tv hunting with erleen mandrell of the mandrell sisters, (by request) and have regularly hunted / guided for the president of rocky boots. a truly great bloodline for harvesting pheasants and quail. i have done youth hunts for three counties with my dogs and have always had a great time doing so with the kids, there is no more pressure when guiding than getting shots for a childs first hunt and then being able to find that first bird that the young man has shot. we did so very sucessfully. 100% of all birds shot were retrieved in the five youth hunts i have done. as well as having to take other kids out after the previous guide was unable to find all of their birds. i bred solely because the mother of my dog had passed away this summer (at the age of 13) so that my friend could have a puppy to carry on this tremendous bloodline. plz call 937 597 1192 and leave a name and number if you are interested. the dogs are AKC registered and have had first shots and wormed. thanks darren


----------



## deadeye (Jan 14, 2006)

i do want the one for 100.00 Rodney , 937-270-3118


----------

